

Former NSA contractor designs 'surveillance-proof' font - jhprks
http://vimeo.com/42675696

======
drill_sarge
So if I change the font for my e-mails to this I am safe? :D

edit:

also there an article about it:
[http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/30/tech/web/nsa-contractor-
su...](http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/30/tech/web/nsa-contractor-surveillance-
proof-font/index.html?hpt=hp_c4)

